# Girly Trip to Las Vegas



## Pythia (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey,

I'm going to Las Vegas on the 1st January (soo soon, eek!) and I'll have 5 full days there. I'm off with my girlfriend, we're 23 and from Ireland. Staying in the TI and planning to majorly hit the Fashion Show Mall and the Premium Outlets Mall too. I think we're also gonna go to Town Square. Any good recommendations for things to do, shops to go to? We're both big make up and clothes fans. We've both been to NYC before so we are kinda familiar with US shops. 

Also if anyone knows any excellent buffets or restaurants on the Strip, or celeb nightclubs, that's great too!

TIA!


----------



## FlashBang (Dec 27, 2008)

OMG so lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 While in LA I was meant to go to Vegas for a few days with a bunch of friends, but my card got swallowed the week before we were meant to go...damn.
I later found out that one of the guys was a millionnaire and got them into one of the best suites in a top hotel and got them a party bus to go to the top clubs where he bribed his way straight in and got VIP tables. I was gutted.

Is it gonna be a shopping or partying trip? I was told that you should only do one or the other, unless you have some serious cash. My mates all dropped at least a grand on gambling, nevermind the drinks and stuff....of course some spent more than others in some of the other...clubs....
None of them could afford to go shopping after lol.


----------



## Pythia (Dec 27, 2008)

It's mainly a shopping holiday but we want one night out, we were just gonna go to our own nightclub called Christian Audigier but open to suggestions!

We won't be gambling, except maybe just to try a slot machine or something. 

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## _tiffany (Dec 27, 2008)

I was in Vegas in September.  You can buy good alcoholic slushy drinks at Fat Tuesday, which I know are located at Planet Hollywood, Caesars Palace, and MGM.  They taste really good, they're about $7, you can get $1 off coupons in those free coupon books in cabs, and you can buy extra shots if they're not strong enough for you.

I didn't really buy much when I was there, but I think the best stores are the Forum Shops at Caesars Palace.  The Venetian's Grand Canal Shoppes are pretty much high-end, but it's fun to walk around because you can see weird people singing, those scary statue-people, and the gondola ride.  I always like going to the M&M and Coke stores, they're just so cute and a good place for me to buy souvenirs for people.

Club-wise, I went to Poetry, Prive, Tao, Jet, Revolution Lounge, and Pure.  I think Tao and Pure are the biggest, Pure was way too packed to do anything besides stand but the decor of both clubs is really nice.  Poetry was small, but it overlooked the Forum Shops so it was kind of cool and we got free champagne because it was a Thursday, which was free champagne for females before a certain time.  Prive was pretty small too, but the first night was entertaining because there were people on stilts, some girl in a tube, and a scary statue person at the entrance.

Jet was way too crazy for me, it was so crowded and when we walked through the hall by the bar, guys would just yell or stick their hands out to grab you.  It had three different rooms though, but they were all so packed we left in about ten minutes.  Revolution Lounge isn't really a club, so it's also quite small.  I liked the music they played though and the atmosphere was more relaxed.

I was so scared it was going to be hard to get into clubs, but it really isn't if you're a girl or in a group with only girls.  Promoters give you free passes all the time (in hotels or on the streets), we never paid cover once.  If you're in a group with guys, they usually look for some kind of ratio like two girls for every one guy or guys can pay their way in.

Remember to wear comfortable shoes though, I was the only one who lasted in my heels all three nights.  The other girls were walking shoeless in the casinos after the clubs!


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 27, 2008)

You MUST go to the Jean-Philippe Patisserie at Bellagio.
It has the worlds largest chocolate fountain!
Definately Sephora,MAC PRO,Premium Outlets those are lots of fun!
Freemont Street is pretty cool too although the casinos and stores are pretty cheesy.
Peppermill is a really cute bar/restaurants my mom used to always go there after clubbing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've also heard the Hilton has the best buffet for a reasonable price.
Oh and last but not least you should definately check out the Red Rock casino!
Have fun!


----------



## nanefy (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pythia* 

 
_Hey,

I'm going to Las Vegas on the 1st January (soo soon, eek!) and I'll have 5 full days there. I'm off with my girlfriend, we're 23 and from Ireland. Staying in the TI and planning to majorly hit the Fashion Show Mall and the Premium Outlets Mall too. I think we're also gonna go to Town Square. Any good recommendations for things to do, shops to go to? We're both big make up and clothes fans. We've both been to NYC before so we are kinda familiar with US shops. 

Also if anyone knows any excellent buffets or restaurants on the Strip, or celeb nightclubs, that's great too!

TIA!_

 
Hey,

Lucky you!!!

Me and my partner were there December 2006 for 8 days and December 2007 for 15 days, so we've been pretty much everywhere! lol.

Good Buffets:  If you don't mind spending a little bit more than normal, the best buffet we had was at the Wynn.  Its quite expensive but was easily the best buffet we had.  Second best was at a restaurant in the Planet Hollywood called Pampas.  Its a Brazilian Meat Buffet and the meat is amazing.  

The Fashion Show Mall is excellent and there is also an outlet in Primm where there are a lot of nice discounted stores (in fact, I think I've read previously that you can get discounted MAC!!!! - Bonus).  

It's hard to make recommendations because there is so much to do but at the same time, its all the same all over the strip.  Put it this way, you won't run out of things to do or see.  What I would recommend is hiring a car for the whole time you are there.  If you go in the summer, then a car is just not an option, because Valet queues are horrendous, but in the winter its amazing.  Its busy, but not too busy.  

One place I would not recommend is the Mandalay Bay!!!! We went twice and both times had shocking service (this was just visiting it of course, not sure if their guests get treated the same!).

We stayed in the Monte Carlo the first time and the MGM Grand the second time.  MGM is a really good casino but Monte Carlo is quieter.  

Anyway, I can't think of anything else to write except to say you MUST go and see a Cirque de Soleil show.  They are amazing!!!

P.S.  Also, don't eat and drink too much, its way too easy in Vegas and just makes you tired!! lol.

Anyway, hope you have an amazing trip!!! we certainly did!

Enjoy xxx


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 27, 2008)

eeeeeek! I love Vegas

One of my fave places ever.

All I gotta say is dont forget to check out Thunder from Down Under


----------



## drea522 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm so jealous! I love vegas and have been way more times than any one my age should have been (around 20 and I am only 24). I was just there in November and my best friend and I stayed at TI and went to Christian Audigier and it was seriously one of the worst clubs I have ever been to in Vegas. If you want a big club/crazy night and are only planning on going out once I would suggest Tao or Pure first, but Prive and Body English and Jet are also a lot of fun. The Wynn has some great lower key bars/lounges that are worth checking out if you don't want to do the whole club scene. 

I love Fashion Show Mall it has pretty much every store you could want! You should also definately check out the Forum Shops at Ceasars and the new shops at the Venitian are amazing and worth seeing even if you only window shop. 

As far as eating goes, TI actually has a great buffet I think its something like $17 a person and they have a huge selection of food. If you want a nicer meal there are amazing restaurants in all of the big casinos I personally think that the Wynn has some of the best restaurants on the strip and there is a great italian restaurant there that is medium priced (for Vegas) i think we spent around $40 a person and we both had wine. 

I hope this was helpful. If you want any more info let me know! Have a fabulous trip!!!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 27, 2008)

I'd go to the Cirque du Soleil shows. Any of them. My friend and I came back from Vegas a few weeks ago. I had a decent time, even though I was sick.

Make sure you sign up for "Player's Cards" at every casino. You can score some cool stuff for gambling. At Planet Hollywood, my friend won two free tickets to Stomp Out Loud for taking a free spin near the card sign up place. Stomp wasn't worth it, btw, but hey, it was free!

Also, you can get amazing deals in Vegas if you use coupon books or sign up for stuff. My friend recently wrote an entry in her finance blog with some tips.


----------



## daniela921 (Dec 27, 2008)

you have to go to the nightclub inside the wynn hotel called TRYST. its amazing! theres a waterfall in the middle of the club and it has beautiful people!!


----------



## dollypink (Dec 28, 2008)

has anyone been to wasted space @ the hard rock? i'm gonna be in vegas in april and wanted to know if it's any good


----------



## User35 (Dec 28, 2008)

holy moly I love vegas its like my second favorite place in the whole world ( havasu being 1st ). I must say Caesars Palace is my favorite place to stay and play on the strip! Great casino, Pure is the shizzzz. Forum shops. Definately see a cirque du soliel show...I liked reve. Going in January ? make sure to pack warm warm stuff. It is a desert but believe me it gets very very chilly ! Have fun and stay safe!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 31, 2008)

I just came back yesterday! Was my first time there.
We stayed at the MGM Suites - omg, best staff ever! Seriously. They were really accommodating and helped us with a lot of things (like my friend being wasted in the lobby!). But Ceasar Palace was my favorite place to go to for eating/clubbing/shopping (didn't shop there).

All I gotta say - please plan ahead of time what you want to do there. Ha. We really couldn't do much because shows sold out or some of our friends couldn't afford certain things. And be nice to the bartenders... they helped us get into clubs for free which was awesome. There's this ticket place, sales show stuff for half their price or whatever. Just plan a day ahead what you wanna do (Cirque de soleil at MGM - I think we got a discount cus it was in our hotel - I thought it was a reasonable price)

The weather isn't so bad right now. I wore my coat everyday but yesterday was pretty warm and sunny.

The clubs I went to was Poetry, Rain, Moon and the Playboy. I liked Poetry (very hip hop and SMALL) but the crowd was good. Rain... weird. We left that one. Moon was cool and the outside balcony is really nice. You can see Palms straight across. We all enjoyed that one and they played the best music. Playboy is pretty much a lounge but I enjoyed it since it was our last stop and we kicked back. They have such a cool bathroom, haha.

Food there is good all over, imo. We saved money by eating lunch at the foodcourts (like Mcdonalds) and would have a nice dinner at a bar or restaurant. I can see how one can indulge there. I never hit the buffet - wish I did.

That's all I can think of... and oh, we depended heavily on taxi rides. I didn't mind it so much. I think we spent $40 a day for 2 taxi and it being split up between us all... so, make sure you think about transportation prices as well.


----------

